# Shell Cordovan Shoes - are they worth it.



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking about buying some shell cordovan Oxford shoes but wonder if they are overpriced.
Anyone have this type of shoe and can advise on wear, quality and maintenance please
Thanks


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

That a big outlay fair play. Never owned a pair but as long you look after them with shoe trees and some saphir products I'm sure they will last a lifetime


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Can honestly say that I'd never heard of them so Googled.
Wow.....I could never justify spending over £600 on some footwear. :doublesho


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Wowser, that’s a lot of cash for some shoes but hey, it’s your money to spend as you like 
My lad has some £600 trainers...belenciago or something, they’re minging lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

As Bigcarpchaser says his sons trainers are in this price bracket but how long will they last? If you get a pair of Crockett & Jones Shell Cordovan or any other of their shoes then they will probably last you at least half a lifetime.
How do you justify spending £600 on a pair of shoes - the same way as you justify buying anything cars , wax, jeans etc. If you can afford it and it brings you pleasure then buy it and enjoy it.
Whatever you do I would buy them in a shop rather than on the internet and go for a walk round in the afternoon before going in to the shop; your feet will have "swollen" slightly and therefore you can judge if the shoes are comfortable - ask the assistant's advice on this.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great advice Tykebike thanks


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Looks like some handy advice above, but with shoes more than just about anything else it's really a case of physically trying them on and seeing what you think.

If you have cause to wear them and are comfortable with the price, then they're worth it; no idea if they'll last but if they're proper leather made well (which, for the price, I'd assume they are), then they should be pretty resilient.

Personally, I baulk at paying over £50 for shoes of any kind, but that's just me :lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Shell Cordovan comes from the underlying layers of a horse butt and its better quality/longer lasting than leather


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Personally I couldn't manage to spend £700 for shoes. 

Do they look any better than shoes at less than quarter the price? No. Certainly not from 10 yards 

I've tried a few expensive shoes on and they are no more comfortable than a good brand of shoes. 

If they don't look much better, they aren't any more comfortable what value is there? 

Will they really last any longer? Will the sole not wear, will the Leather not crease, won't you scuff them? 

Even if they do last forever you'll be looking for change after getting bored of wearing the same shoes. 

I suppose if you're loaded then £700 is nothing. It's just a pair of shoes. If it's a huge decision to justify £700 then I don't see how they would offer value.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

What’s worth the money?
Is a Porsche worth the money, not for me, but a yes for many others.
Theoretically it’s a car that takes you from A to B with crap luggage space, less comfort than a Hyundai Getz, b.ut it can do it fast.
Is a Rolex worth the money, my Casio tells the time accurately, weighs the half, and doesn’t get stolen.

I have a handmade pair of loafers where I paid silly money for, but they are the most comfortable shoes I have. 
I can get them resoled, refurbished and repaired unlike the cheap options.
Is it important? 
Is a car which can do 100mph in 3 seconds important?
Is a watch that cost 5k important 

No, but they are things that can bring you a lot of satisfaction.
If you can afford it, why not, it’s not important what other people think.

Do your research, and enjoy your purchase. 

I would never buy them on-line, but I would spend plenty time to make the right choice, try different models on and make sure your 100% satisfied when you walk out the shop.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Check out the following YouTube sites:

The Elegant Oxford - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdV7lCjZqIpaNiSbx3PcMTA/videos

and Trenton and Heath - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVYlC0HmT9eZI3ZrFy_xthQ

Both have shell cordovan content. Personally, I'm good with calf leather and have pairs (Loake) that are getting on for 20 years old and still great!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the links Preston Soto at Elegant Oxford is a magician with mirror shine and gives a great soothing commentary
The Hanger Project and Sartorial Talk are good site but all American


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Love Elegant oxford and Hanger project


----------

